# Allergy shots/testing 95165??



## mmunoz21 (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone out there working for an Allergist?? How does CPT 95165 Doses work? How do you verify that the units billed are correct? I have providers who bill upt o 200 units on HCFA just wondering how it all works?? I've looked in the CMS Manual and obtained some info but I'm still confused...HELP


----------



## rachell1976 (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is a coding advisory from the AAOA. 

http://www.aaoaf.org/downloads/67928.pdf_1.pdf


----------



## mmunoz21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Also check the CMS Internet-Only Manual (IOM) Pub. 100-04 Claims Processing Manual for further guidance.  I believe CMS allows 10 units per 95165 per line item.


----------



## Cuteyr (Aug 20, 2010)

*Coding Advisory*

Hi Rachell Lindley,

I am not able to access this Coding Advisory on Maximum units allowed for 95004.


Please advice.

Thanks


----------

